# TRADIMENTI CHE SALVANO IL RAPPORTO DI COPPIA



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2012)

Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere subito un tradimento e avere scoperto che è stato proprio quel tradimento ad avere salvato il mio rapporto.
Si parla quasi sempre della devastazione dopo, del senso di smarrimento della fiducia, del fatto che la persona con quel tradimento ci ha ferito, ucciso, che non pensavamo una cosa e poi...
Ma invece esistono anche tradimenti propedeutici diciamo così, che senza quelli, la coppia si sarebbe sfasciata.
Vorrei parlare di quelli.
Perchè il muro del pianto va benissimo, ma poi la maledetta vita reale ci mette davanti delle cose che per forza dobbiamo affrontare.
La psicologa Bettsy Stone dice che non esistono "vili traditori" e "vittime innocenti"  ma che il tradimento viene "confezionato" da entrambe le parti con più o meno colpe, ma non sono mai unilaterali. Mai.
Sono perfettamente d'accordo anche se è più facile e in genere moralmente più giusto (non per me) tendere una mano al povero tradito che al cattivo traditore.


----------



## The Cheater (22 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere subito un tradimento e avere scoperto che è stato proprio quel tradimento ad avere salvato il mio rapporto.
> Si parla quasi sempre della devastazione dopo, del senso di smarrimento della fiducia, del fatto che la persona con quel tradimento ci ha ferito, ucciso, che non pensavamo una cosa e poi...
> Ma invece esistono anche tradimenti propedeutici diciamo così, che senza quelli, la coppia si sarebbe sfasciata.
> Vorrei parlare di quelli.
> ...


d'accordo su tutto...tranne sul grassetto:

cioè...molte volte è così come dice la psicologa, direi spesso...ma non sempre...
ci sono tanti, tantissimi casi nei quali il tradimento "non ha alcuna ragione o causa"...succede perchè lui/lei pur felici nel proprio rapporto di coppia, prendono una sbandata per una novità o si trovano in una situazione imprevista e in un momento di debolezza cedono...senza dimenticare quelli che hanno la loro vita serena/felice ma non disdagnano coscientemente una trombata extra di tanto in tanto...

...mi correggo...questo tipo di tradimenti sono la maggior parte!!!
...i tradimenti con "cause reali" ritengo alla fin fine siano decisamente in quantità inferiore...


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere subito un tradimento e avere scoperto che è stato proprio quel tradimento ad avere salvato il mio rapporto.
> Si parla quasi sempre della devastazione dopo, del senso di smarrimento della fiducia, del fatto che la persona con quel tradimento ci ha ferito, ucciso, che non pensavamo una cosa e poi...
> Ma invece esistono anche tradimenti propedeutici diciamo così, che senza quelli, la coppia si sarebbe sfasciata.
> Vorrei parlare di quelli.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo con la psicologa.
Per me il tradimento distrugge la coppia, al limite si può ripartire con nuove basi e nuovi se stessi...


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo con la psicologa.
> Per me il tradimento distrugge la coppia, al limite si può ripartire con nuove basi e nuovi se stessi...


La mia coppia però non l'ha distrutta. Anzi.le basi non sono così tanto cambiate ma siamo cambiati noi.
Abbiamo riscoperto di amarci moltissimo.
Ma io sono sempre Tebe.
E Mattia è sempre Mattia.
Forse meno disincantati ma sempre noi


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La mia coppia però non l'ha distrutta. Anzi.le basi non sono così tanto cambiate ma siamo cambiati noi.
> Abbiamo riscoperto di amarci moltissimo.
> Ma io sono sempre Tebe.
> E Mattia è sempre Mattia.
> Forse meno disincantati ma sempre noi


Ed vi comportate allo stesso modo l'un l'altro, come prima?


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> d'accordo su tutto...tranne sul grassetto:
> 
> cioè...molte volte è così come dice la psicologa, direi spesso...ma non sempre...
> *ci sono tanti, tantissimi casi nei quali il tradimento "non ha alcuna ragione o causa*"...succede perchè lui/lei pur felici nel proprio rapporto di coppia, prendono una sbandata per una novità o si trovano in una situazione imprevista e in un momento di debolezza cedono...senza dimenticare quelli che hanno la loro vita serena/felice ma non disdagnano coscientemente una trombata extra di tanto in tanto...
> ...


Infatti. Io tradisco con manager.
Cause?
Nessuna.
Però qui non si parla delle cause, ma del dopo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ed vi comportate allo stesso modo l'un l'altro, come prima?


No, ci divertiamo di più.
Il sesso è migliorato di brutto.
Il nostro scambio neurale è molto più prolifico.
Lui è cresciuto.
Io sono diventata meno stronza è più dolce.
Facciamo molte più cose insieme e litighiamo molto meno.
Il tradimento ci ha fatto diventare una coppia  adulta.
Solo una cosa è cambiata.
Lui è diventato più geloso.


----------



## Ewy (22 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere subito un tradimento e avere scoperto che è stato proprio quel tradimento ad avere salvato il mio rapporto.
> Si parla quasi sempre della devastazione dopo, del senso di smarrimento della fiducia, del fatto che la persona con quel tradimento ci ha ferito, ucciso, che non pensavamo una cosa e poi...
> Ma invece esistono anche tradimenti propedeutici diciamo così, che senza quelli, la coppia si sarebbe sfasciata.
> Vorrei parlare di quelli.
> ...



Io credo che nella maggior parte delle coppie non vi siano cause reali che portano a tradire. E' l'occasione che fa' l'uomo/donna ladro, monotonia del rapporto forse. Poi, quando accade si cerca una motivazione enfatizzando i difetti del compagno, le incomprensioni, ecc. per legittimare la propria coscienza e per poter dire: in fondo te lo meriti, non mi sento in colpa. Che il tradimento possa salvare una unione nutro forti dubbi, anzi, credo che se scoperto possa portare al disfacimento totale della coppia.


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Io credo che nella maggior parte delle coppie non vi siano cause reali che portano a tradire. E' l'occasione che fa' l'uomo/donna ladro, monotonia del rapporto forse. Poi, quando accade si cerca una motivazione enfatizzando i difetti del compagno, le incomprensioni, ecc. per legittimare la propria coscienza e per poter dire: in fondo te lo meriti, non mi sento in colpa. Che il tradimento possa salvare una unione nutro forti dubbi, anzi, credo che se *scoperto possa portare al disfacimento totale della coppia.*


E va bene...ma il 3d voleva essere diverso...
Sto cominciando a pensare di essere l unica tradita contenta di essere stata tradita perchè ho ritrovato il mio compagno e il piacere di stare con lui.
E lui anche. (anzi lui più di me)
Cosa sono, ET?


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, ci divertiamo di più.
> Il sesso è migliorato di brutto.
> Il nostro scambio neurale è molto più prolifico.
> Lui è cresciuto.
> ...


E allora mica siete gli stessi di prima....


----------



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E allora mica siete gli stessi di prima....


Si, siamo sempre noi...ma siamo cresciuti e migliorati.
Nessuno è mai lo stesso comunque dopo anni no?
Siamo mica dei monoliti!!!!


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, siamo sempre noi...ma siamo cresciuti e migliorati.
> Nessuno è mai lo stesso comunque dopo anni no?
> Siamo mica dei monoliti!!!!


Si ma siete cambiati all'interno della coppia...non vi comportate più come prima del tradimento, ergo quelli di prima non ci sono più...
E' complicato...e ora sono un po' fusa...


----------



## Tebe_ (22 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma siete cambiati all'interno della coppia...non vi comportate più come prima del tradimento, ergo quelli di prima non ci sono più...
> E' complicato...e ora sono un po' fusa...


Stai pensando allo strizzautero centimetri 20 eh???
Anche io....


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe_ ha detto:


> Stai pensando allo strizzautero centimetri 20 eh???
> Anche io....


Effettivamente :rotfl:
Solo che io finché non vedo e non provo...non ci credo..:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Febbraio 2012)

Noleggiasi strizzauteri varia misura

cm 22  ...... 300 euro/ora (pezzi limitati)

cm 20.........200 euro/ora

cm18..........100     "

cm 16.........  50     "

cm 14......... gratis

cm 12......... Si paga in dracmas


----------



## free (22 Febbraio 2012)

io ho usato il tradimento per chiudere...
ma non lo amavo più, era solo per arrivere al punto di non ritorno, perchè immaginavo che il tradimento mi avrebbe impedito di tergiversare, e così è stato
invece le corna in testa non le trovo sempre una catastrofe, ne farei volentieri a meno, ma se si tratta dell'avventura di una sera spero di non saperlo, o, se lo so, posso anche passarci sopra...se invece trattasi di amante fissa, se la tenga pure e vaffangul!

secondo me il tradimento è sempre un DANNO per la coppia, la coppia si può rompere e riaggiustare con un collante che si chiama: tempo, amore, nuova visuale, nuova fiducia..ed anche paura di rimanere soli, temo
un po' come le aziende sull'orlo del fallimento, si fanno concordati, si chiede la cassa integrazione, si cercano assuntori di debiti, si vendono i rami buoni, si tribula non poco, poi alla fine fallisce e tutti a casa, oppure continua a zoppicare per un po' ma le cose non sono più come quando c'era il _sciur padrun dalli beli braghi bianchi_ (il quale di solito è stato la causa del danno! ma guarda un po'!)


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io ho usato il tradimento per chiudere...
> ma non lo amavo più, era solo per arrivere al punto di non ritorno, perchè immaginavo che il tradimento mi avrebbe impedito di tergiversare, e così è stato
> invece le corna in testa non le trovo sempre una catastrofe, ne farei volentieri a meno, ma se si tratta dell'avventura di una sera spero di non saperlo, o, se lo so, posso anche passarci sopra...se invece trattasi di amante fissa, se la tenga pure e vaffangul!
> 
> ...


...Non riesco a vederla così, perchè ho provato il contrario sulla mia pelle. Ma posso capire il neretto perchè  un tradimento di un mio ex non l'ho perdonato e dopo tre mesi ero ancora rabbiosa come il primo giorno. Ho capito dopo che la mia incapacità di recuperare e andare oltre (tra l'altro lo tradivo) era perchè semplicemente il mio amore per lui non era abbastanza forte.
Non come quello che provo per il mio compagno. E quest'ultimo mi ha deluso molto di più. Si era preso una super sbandata per la tipa, mentre il mio ex si scopava solo la segretaria "senza sentimento" esattamente come facevo io occasionalmente.
Tu non ci crederai ma se io dovessi incontrarla la sua ex farei due cose.
La prima e tirarle una testata sui denti per il fatto che mi ha chiamata "vecchia non più in grado di mettersi in gioco" e la seconda le direi grazie. Grazie per averci riunito.
Mi sto facendo vomitare da sola. L'ora tarda mi rende romantica e pucci pucci.


----------



## elena_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> *io ho usato il tradimento per chiudere...
> ma non lo amavo più, era solo per arrivere al punto di non ritorno, perchè immaginavo che il tradimento mi avrebbe impedito di tergiversare, e così è stato*
> invece le corna in testa non le trovo sempre una catastrofe, ne farei volentieri a meno, ma se si tratta dell'avventura di una sera spero di non saperlo, o, se lo so, posso anche passarci sopra...se invece trattasi di amante fissa, se la tenga pure e vaffangul!
> 
> ...


sul grassetto
anch'io


----------



## free (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...Non riesco a vederla così, perchè ho provato il contrario sulla mia pelle. Ma posso capire il neretto perchè  un tradimento di un mio ex non l'ho perdonato e dopo tre mesi ero ancora rabbiosa come il primo giorno. Ho capito dopo che la mia incapacità di recuperare e andare oltre (tra l'altro lo tradivo) era perchè semplicemente il mio amore per lui non era abbastanza forte.
> Non come quello che provo per il mio compagno. E quest'ultimo mi ha deluso molto di più. Si era preso una super sbandata per la tipa, mentre il mio ex si scopava solo la segretaria "senza sentimento" esattamente come facevo io occasionalmente.
> Tu non ci crederai ma se io dovessi incontrarla la sua ex farei due cose.
> La prima e tirarle una testata sui denti per il fatto che mi ha chiamata "vecchia non più in grado di mettersi in gioco" e la seconda le direi grazie. Grazie per averci riunito.
> Mi sto facendo vomitare da sola. L'ora tarda mi rende romantica e pucci pucci.



mi ha colpito il fatto che tu chiami l'altra *la sua ex*, quasi che lui avesse due donne e poi ne ha mollata una
ma una coppia è formata da 2 persone e non da 3, quindi non si tratterebbe di salvare la coppia, ma di uscire da una situazione ambigua, 2 insieme ed una per i fatti suoi
è matematica!


----------



## tradito77 (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...Non riesco a vederla così, perchè ho provato il contrario sulla mia pelle. Ma posso capire il neretto perchè un tradimento di un mio ex non l'ho perdonato e dopo tre mesi ero ancora rabbiosa come il primo giorno. Ho capito dopo che la mia incapacità di recuperare e andare oltre (tra l'altro lo tradivo) era perchè semplicemente il mio amore per lui non era abbastanza forte.
> Non come quello che provo per il mio compagno. E quest'ultimo mi ha deluso molto di più. Si era preso una super sbandata per la tipa, mentre il mio ex si scopava solo la segretaria "senza sentimento" esattamente come facevo io occasionalmente.
> Tu non ci crederai ma se io dovessi incontrarla la sua ex farei due cose.
> La prima e tirarle una testata sui denti per il fatto che mi ha chiamata "vecchia non più in grado di mettersi in gioco" e la seconda le direi grazie. Grazie per averci riunito.
> Mi sto facendo vomitare da sola. L'ora tarda mi rende romantica e pucci pucci.


Ma scusa, vi tradite a vicenda e va tutto bene?
Andrà bene a te.
A me il tradimento (subito) ha fatto solo molto male e la nostra vita di coppia la preferivo prima.


----------



## Tebe_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi ha colpito il fatto che tu chiami l'altra *la sua ex*, quasi che lui avesse due donne e poi ne ha mollata una
> ma una coppia è formata da 2 persone e non da 3, quindi non si tratterebbe di salvare la coppia, ma di uscire da una situazione ambigua, 2 insieme ed una per i fatti suoi
> è matematica!


E' vero, la coppia è formata da due persone ma in quel momento io e lui non eravamo una coppia.
Loro erano una coppia. Di nascosto certo ma una coppia.
Condividevano sogni, pensieri  e tutta una serie di cose.
Ad un certo punto lei parlava pure di figli.
Lui molto sinceramente quando è scoppiato tutto, ha confessato di non provare per me quello che provava prima.
Aveva lei in testa. E non era una situazione ambigua. Era chiarissima.
Ecco perchè la chiamo la sua ex.
perchè io non l'ho mai percepita come l'altra, ma per un certo periodo, per lui, era l' unica.


----------



## Tebe_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Ma scusa, vi tradite a vicenda e va tutto bene?
> Andrà bene a te.
> A me il tradimento (subito) ha fatto solo molto male e la nostra vita di coppia la preferivo prima.


Non ti scaldare. Questa è la mia esperienza. Certo che va bene a me, mica lo impongo a te. E' solo uno scambio di idee e di vita.
Tu preferivi la tua vita di coppia prima, io no. Io la preferisco mille volte adesso.
Non è un peccato mortale imparare e ricostruire su delle macerie.
Il tradimento fa male a tutti Tradito77, ma poi sta ad ognuno di noi, moralmente e materialmente, cercare di imparare qualcosa. O anche no. E' una scelta.


----------



## fightclub (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere subito un tradimento e avere scoperto che è stato proprio quel tradimento ad avere salvato il mio rapporto.
> Si parla quasi sempre della devastazione dopo, del senso di smarrimento della fiducia, del fatto che la persona con quel tradimento ci ha ferito, ucciso, che non pensavamo una cosa e poi...
> Ma invece esistono anche tradimenti propedeutici diciamo così, che senza quelli, la coppia si sarebbe sfasciata.
> Vorrei parlare di quelli.
> ...


penso che il tradimento non possa salvare a priori una coppia
primo perchè si è in due
secondo perchè il tradimento spesso svela la crisi della coppia, la debolezza delle persone davanti alle difficoltà della vita e quindi per me alla fine fa del traditore il soggetto più debole o almeno questa è la mia esperienza: vivo con un'ameba da sei mesi
la coppia riparte solo se si trovano nuovi equilibri perchè quelli vecchi sono andati a farsi fottere (da un altro/a )


----------



## tradito77 (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe_ ha detto:


> Non ti scaldare. Questa è la mia esperienza. Certo che va bene a me, mica lo impongo a te. E' solo uno scambio di idee e di vita.
> Tu preferivi la tua vita di coppia prima, io no. Io la preferisco mille volte adesso.
> Non è un peccato mortale imparare e ricostruire su delle macerie.
> Il tradimento fa male a tutti Tradito77, ma poi sta ad ognuno di noi, moralmente e materialmente, cercare di imparare qualcosa. O anche no. E' una scelta.


Era solo il mio pensiero, non mi sono scaldato e ti chiedo scusa se ti ho dato questa impressione.
Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato su questo forum, è che le persone e le dinamiche delle coppie sono un'insieme di variabili infinite e ognuno deve trovare il suo percorso cercando di tirar fuori il meglio di sè e della propria vita.
Sono contento per te se ci sei riuscita, l'importante è essere onesti con sè stessi.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Io credo che nella maggior parte delle coppie non vi siano cause reali che portano a tradire. E' l'occasione che fa' l'uomo/donna ladro, monotonia del rapporto forse. Poi, quando accade si cerca una motivazione enfatizzando i difetti del compagno, le incomprensioni, ecc. per legittimare la propria coscienza e per poter dire: in fondo te lo meriti, non mi sento in colpa. Che il tradimento possa salvare una unione nutro forti dubbi, anzi, credo che se scoperto possa portare al disfacimento totale della coppia.


Buongiorno Ewy..hai ragione ..diciamo che l'occasione la cerchiamo,almeno io.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Febbraio 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Io credo che nella maggior parte delle coppie non vi siano cause reali che portano a tradire. E' l'occasione che fa' l'uomo/donna ladro, monotonia del rapporto forse. Poi, quando accade si cerca una motivazione enfatizzando i difetti del compagno, le incomprensioni, ecc. per legittimare la propria coscienza e per poter dire: in fondo te lo meriti, non mi sento in colpa. Che il tradimento possa salvare una unione nutro forti dubbi, anzi, credo che se scoperto possa portare al disfacimento totale della coppia.


è quello che sostengo sempre: si tradisce, punto!!! poi in alcuni casi ci si va a "spinniciare" il cervello alla ricerca di una ragione, di una causa che spesso non c'è ma che a volte pur di giusificarci "ci inventiamo" mentendo a noi stessi

sul fatto che tradire possa salvare un'unione...behhh...in se per se non credo, ma in generale TUTTO può salvare una storia così come può distruggerla...dipende dalla coppia, non dal fatto in senso assoluto!!!


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sto facendo vomitare da sola. L'ora tarda mi rende romantica e pucci pucci.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Era solo il mio pensiero, non mi sono scaldato e ti chiedo scusa se ti ho dato questa impressione.
> Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato su questo forum, è che le persone e le dinamiche delle coppie sono un'insieme di variabili infinite e ognuno deve trovare il suo percorso cercando di tirar fuori il meglio di sè e della propria vita.
> Sono contento per te se ci sei riuscita, *l'importante è essere onesti con sè stessi.*


E' basilare infatti. Senza fare i conti con il proprio io evitando di raccontarsi balle non si va da nessuna parte. E si. CI sono riuscita, perchè se no non starei più con il mio compagno.
Non ho l'indole della martire e scelgo ogni giorno Mattia. Come lui sceglie me. Per amore.
Il resto è passato.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' basilare infatti. Senza fare i conti con il proprio io evitando di raccontarsi balle non si va da nessuna parte. E si. CI sono riuscita, perchè se no non starei più con il mio compagno.
> Non ho l'indole della martire e scelgo ogni giorno Mattia. Come lui sceglie me. Per amore.
> Il resto è passato.


:up:La penso uguale ....
E in più penso che ci sono persone che succeda quel che succeda sono fatte per stare insieme ...
Gira e rigira si ritroveranno sempre ...
Ho scelto nel bene e nel male mio marito e quindi porto a termine quello che ho cominciato ,in tutti i periodi di crisi che abbiamo avuto ho sempre valutato quello che ci lega e visto che siamo due persone molto autonome e di materiale in comune non abbiamo niente , se stiamo ancora insieme è per un forte sentimento che se si vuole si può chiamare amore ...basta accettarsi per quello che siamo....


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' basilare infatti. Senza fare i conti con il proprio io evitando di raccontarsi balle non si va da nessuna parte. E si. CI sono riuscita, perchè se no non starei più con il mio compagno.
> Non ho l'indole della martire e scelgo ogni giorno Mattia. Come lui sceglie me. Per amore.
> Il resto è passato.




Scusa però tebe come fai a dire che lo scegli ogni giorno  x amore e poi ti infili nel letto con mister calzino’
Solox capire non è una critica
Con calzino è o sarebbe sesso e basta
Penso
Ma se ami tradisci?

Io personalmente non penso di amare più mio marito ad es e non so se continueremo a sceglierci ecco
rossi


----------



## Sole (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere subito un tradimento e avere scoperto che è stato proprio quel tradimento ad avere salvato il mio rapporto.
> Si parla quasi sempre della devastazione dopo, del senso di smarrimento della fiducia, del fatto che la persona con quel tradimento ci ha ferito, ucciso, che non pensavamo una cosa e poi...
> Ma invece esistono anche tradimenti propedeutici diciamo così, che senza quelli, la coppia si sarebbe sfasciata.
> Vorrei parlare di quelli.
> ...


Io non so se i suoi tradimenti hanno salvato il nostro rapporto di coppia. Diciamo che è dipeso molto da come io ho affrontato la cosa, dal modo in cui ho tentato di capirlo, di accoglierlo comunque, nonostante tutto. E da come lui si è impegnato per rielaborare la sua esperienza cercando di darle un senso. E in ogni caso non so dire se la nostra coppia sia del tutto salva, alla fine.

Non è il tradimento in sé ad essere utile, piuttosto l'atteggiamento costruttivo di una coppia davanti all'evento traumatico. Ci si può crogiolare nel dolore e nel rimpianto per qualcosa che non esiste più, oppure si può cogliere l'occasione per ribaltare ogni cosa e trarre un insegnamento da quello che è capitato.

Ma di occasioni ce ne sono molte, per rimettersi in gioco come coppia. Forse il tradimento è l'esperienza più forte, è lo schiaffio in pieno viso che ti costringe a metterti davanti allo specchio per capire come superare il dolore.

Però diciamocelo: per quanto possa essere utile un tradimento, per quanto possa avere conseguenze positive, l'intenzione del traditore non è mai quella di salvare il rapporto, ma di farsi beatamente gli affari propri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non so se i suoi tradimenti hanno salvato il nostro rapporto di coppia. Diciamo che è dipeso molto da come io ho affrontato la cosa, dal modo in cui ho tentato di capirlo, di accoglierlo comunque, nonostante tutto. E da come lui si è impegnato per rielaborare la sua esperienza cercando di darle un senso. E in ogni caso non so dire se la nostra coppia sia del tutto salva, alla fine.
> 
> Non è il tradimento in sé ad essere utile, piuttosto l'atteggiamento costruttivo di una coppia davanti all'evento traumatico. Ci si può crogiolare nel dolore e nel rimpianto per qualcosa che non esiste più, oppure si può cogliere l'occasione per ribaltare ogni cosa e trarre un insegnamento da quello che è capitato.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up: e diciamocelo!


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa però tebe come fai a dire che lo scegli ogni giorno  x amore e poi ti infili nel letto con mister calzino’
> Solox capire non è una critica
> Con calzino è o sarebbe sesso e basta
> Penso
> ...


Ho sempre tradito rossi, non ho mai creduto alla fedeltà nè mia e nemmeno delle persone che stavano con me. Il tradimento fisico semplicemente non è un tradimento. 
Quando ho conosciuto mattia ho smesso di pensarla come una traditrice seriale. Perchè lui era fedele e mi sembrava giusto cercare di esserlo anche io.
Mi sono detta. Magari la fedeltà esiste. Esiste davvero. 
Sette anni senza tradirlo. Mica poco per una ex traditrice eh?
Poi lui ha tradito e molto semplicemente ho avuto la prova che la fedeltà non esiste.
Il mio rapporto con Mattia è condivisione. Amore. Interessi non in comune ma che si amalgamano in qualche modo. E' ridere del fatto che lui guarda i tramonti e io i siti di medicina legale...
Con Manager non c'è condivisione.
C'è qualcosa che non vorrei mai da un uomo compagno ma da uomo toy si.
E' qui che poi io e te non ci capiamo, o meglio che i traditori e il resto del mondo non si capisce.
Il tradimento fisico non è tradimento per me.
Quindi è indipendente dall'amore.
Sono due pianeti diversi proprio.

Pensi di non amare più tuo marito? Ma sei ancora insieme a lui?


----------



## geko (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho sempre tradito rossi, non ho mai creduto alla fedeltà nè mia e nemmeno delle persone che stavano con me. Il tradimento fisico semplicemente non è un tradimento.
> Quando ho conosciuto mattia ho smesso di pensarla come una traditrice seriale. Perchè lui era fedele e mi sembrava giusto cercare di esserlo anche io.
> Mi sono detta. Magari la fedeltà esiste. Esiste davvero.
> Sette anni senza tradirlo. Mica poco per una ex traditrice eh?
> ...


Piantala di chiamarlo così, lui è: *CALZINO*! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non so se i suoi tradimenti hanno salvato il nostro rapporto di coppia. Diciamo che è dipeso molto da come io ho affrontato la cosa, dal modo in cui ho tentato di capirlo, di accoglierlo comunque, nonostante tutto. E da come lui si è impegnato per rielaborare la sua esperienza cercando di darle un senso. E in ogni caso non so dire se la nostra coppia sia del tutto salva, alla fine.
> 
> Non è il tradimento in sé ad essere utile, piuttosto l'atteggiamento costruttivo di una coppia davanti all'evento traumatico. Ci si può crogiolare nel dolore e nel rimpianto per qualcosa che non esiste più, oppure si può cogliere l'occasione per ribaltare ogni cosa e trarre un insegnamento da quello che è capitato.
> 
> ...


La mia coppia però prima del tradimento era molto lontana. Io e Mattia proprio non comunicavamo più. Eravamo arrivati al punto che facevamo fatica anche a dirci ciao.
Ecco perchè dico che il tradimento ha salvato il nostro rapporto perchè io già cercavo casa. E ci saremmo lasciati senza più ritrovarci ne sono sicura.

Ecco perchè asserisco con forza che la ex ha salvato la nostra coppia. Perchè ci ha dato modo di confrontarci. Di far rivedere a Mattia la donna di cui si era innamorato e non la stronza menefreghista che ero diventata.
E anche io ho rivisto il Mattia di cui mi ero innamorata, non il lagnoso rompicoglioni che girava per casa.

E sul grassetto...hai ragione ma Mattia ha tradito proprio per "amore"
Ho letto tutte le loro mail del prima. 
Il salvamento del nostro rapporto è stata una conseguenza. Nessuno dei due ne aveva voglia. Eppure...


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

non lo so tebe sono molto confusa
e forse ho quasi paura a scoprirmi un po' come te senza offesa

non èun periodo facile ma cerco di capirmi ev enirne fuori
io vivevo per mio amrito, innamorata folle lov edevo come un dio
e mi annullavo , compeltamente
e stavo male
ora sono rinata ma perchè dopo quest uomo mi sono capita e accettata e ho ripreso ad amarmi
mio amrito non ha mai capito alcuen cose fondamentali non me le dava

gli voglio molto bene ma x me la componente sesso è + impo di quel che mi raccontavo
e con quest altro va divinamente
avrei voluto essere capace di prendemri il bello ma poi da veri gaggi sono subentrate altre attenzioni carinerie volersi bene
e così non si gestisce più capisci?

rossi

Pensi di non amare più tuo marito? Ma sei ancora insieme a lui?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Piantala di chiamarlo così, lui è: *CALZINO*! :carneval:


Ma smettila!!!!! è un 3d vagamente serio!!!


----------



## tradito77 (23 Febbraio 2012)

Scusa Tebe ma se domani Mattia scoprisse di te e "Manager" cosa pensi che succederebbe?
Solo per capire, non commenterò la tua risposta.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non lo so tebe sono molto confusa
> e forse ho quasi paura a scoprirmi un po' come te senza offesa
> 
> non èun periodo facile ma cerco di capirmi ev enirne fuori
> ...


E no che così non si gestisce più. Perchè è entrato di mezzo il sentimento. Perchè hai tradito non come me ma come una NON traditrice. Hai cercato fuori quello che non avevi in casa.
Ma tu ti senti in colpa? C'è la tua storia qui da qualche parte? Me la vado a leggere o se vuoi dirmi qualcosa di più...


----------



## geko (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma smettila!!!!! è un 3d vagamente serio!!!


Va bene Tebina, la risposta seria è che secondo me il tradimento non può essere una 'cura'. Allontanarsi può essere una cura, prendersi il tempo necessario per riflettere, parlare e se serve litigare fino a farsi sanguinare le orecchie può essere una cura, ma andare a letto con un elemento estraneo alla coppia no.
Sono d'accordo con Sole quando dice che l'intenzione del traditore è di farsi i fatti propri. Tu vai a letto con Calzino per migliorare il tuo rapporto con Mattia? Io ho tradito la mia compagna solo ed esclusivamente perché andava a ME, di sicuro non perché la fuga con l'altra rappresentasse la panacea di tutti i mali.

Poi che tante coppie abbiano ricostruito un rapporto dopo un tradimento, è un altro discorso. Il tradimento li ha 'aiutati' a capire che le cose non funzionavano, ma i problemi sono sempre all'interno della coppia e dovrebbero essere risolti senza introdurre elementi esterni, così è come la vedo io.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E no che così non si gestisce più. Perchè è entrato di mezzo il sentimento. Perchè hai tradito non come me ma come una NON traditrice. Hai cercato fuori quello che non avevi in casa.
> Ma tu ti senti in colpa? C'è la tua storia qui da qualche parte? Me la vado a leggere o se vuoi dirmi qualcosa di più...


Mis ento in colpa a tratti e nemmeno troppo
qui ovvimante in molti mi sono saltati al collo anche pesantemente
dicimao riassumendo che ero una giovaen donna bella estroversa sola, marito manager (non usa calzini) sempre via dedito a carriera, motloe goista ,freddo
3 bimbi
Io sola dal lun al ven
Io ero depressa/esaurita ma x tenere su la facciata di mamma moglie perfetta ho retto una situaz che non mi stava bene
Sesso finito da 3 anni
No lui secondo me non ha un'altra, e nons arebbed eleterio anzi

Conosco altro, intesa di testa prima, di sesso poi
Ovvio tutto nuovo non sono una seriale anzi pure una bacchettona moralista prima
Ora dopo quels esso fantastico sto da dio

Hoa vtuo una ttimo di debacle /cotta
Lui pure

Poi mi sono ripresa el’ho vissuta x quel che è
Sto cercnado di chiuderla ma mica ne ho tanta voglia
Quel incontro al mese ecc era pura gioia
to


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

tradito77 ha detto:


> Scusa Tebe ma se domani Mattia scoprisse di te e "Manager" cosa pensi che succederebbe?
> Solo per capire, non commenterò la tua risposta.


No puoi anche commentare, ci mancherebbe.

Mattia è un duro e puro contro il tradimento e sostiene che se mi becca non solo non ne vorrà parlare ma mi lascerebbe immediatamente.

:carneval:

Tu penserai. Ma scusa. Lo ami così tanto. E' l'amore della tua vita. Condividete pucci pucci. E pur sapendo che ti lascerebbe e quindi ci soffriresti una cifra..tu comunque tradisci.
Tebe. Sei cretina?

No. Sono fatalista.
Oppure Mattia non è l'uomo per me magari.
Chissà...potrei incontrarne un altro e non tradirlo mai.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Va bene Tebina, la risposta seria è che secondo me il tradimento non può essere una 'cura'. Allontanarsi può essere una cura, prendersi il tempo necessario per riflettere, parlare e se serve litigare fino a farsi sanguinare le orecchie può essere una cura, ma andare a letto con un elemento estraneo alla coppia no.
> Sono d'accordo con Sole quando dice che l'intenzione del traditore è di farsi i fatti propri. *Tu vai a letto con Calzino per migliorare il tuo rapporto con Mattia? Io ho tradito la mia compagna solo ed esclusivamente perché andava a ME, di sicuro non perché la fuga con l'altra rappresentasse la panacea di tutti i mali.*
> 
> Poi che tante coppie abbiano ricostruito un rapporto dopo un tradimento, è un altro discorso. Il tradimento li ha 'aiutati' a capire che le cose non funzionavano, ma i problemi sono sempre all'interno della coppia e dovrebbero essere risolti senza introdurre elementi esterni, così è come la vedo io.


Infatti non vado a letto con calz..hemm...manager per migliorare il mio rapporto con Mattia. Non mi manca nulla.( se non i calzini pirotecnici ovviamente...) ma esattamente come te, perchè andava a me!
Tieni presente che calz...hemm manager lo conosco da mesi, eppure....solo negli ultimi tempi mi ha smosso.
Perchè? Chi può dirlo...Non lo so.

Ma questo 3d non parla del pre tradimento o delle motivazioni che portano al tradimento.
Qualunque esse siano.
Qui si parla del dopo. Se un rapporto in crisi possa essere rimesso in carreggiata "meglio" di prima dopo un tradimento.
Poi è ovvio che si dovrebbe parlarne all'interno della coppia, ma nel mio caso la coppia non c'era praticamente più e la comunicazione era a zero.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Va bene *Tebina*, la risposta seria è che secondo me il tradimento non può essere una 'cura'. Allontanarsi può essere una cura, prendersi il tempo necessario per riflettere, parlare e se serve litigare fino a farsi sanguinare le orecchie può essere una cura, ma andare a letto con un elemento estraneo alla coppia no.
> Sono d'accordo con Sole quando dice che l'intenzione del traditore è di farsi i fatti propri. Tu vai a letto con Calzino per migliorare il tuo rapporto con Mattia? Io ho tradito la mia compagna solo ed esclusivamente perché andava a ME, di sicuro non perché la fuga con l'altra rappresentasse la panacea di tutti i mali.
> 
> Poi che tante coppie abbiano ricostruito un rapporto dopo un tradimento, è un altro discorso. Il tradimento li ha 'aiutati' a capire che le cose non funzionavano, ma i problemi sono sempre all'interno della coppia e dovrebbero essere risolti senza introdurre elementi esterni, così è come la vedo io.


tebina??? allora vedi che...in fondo...flap flap


----------



## geko (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti non vado a letto con calz..hemm...manager per migliorare il mio rapporto con Mattia. Non mi manca nulla.( se non i calzini pirotecnici ovviamente...) ma esattamente come te, perchè andava a me!
> Tieni presente che calz...hemm manager lo conosco da mesi, eppure....solo negli ultimi tempi mi ha smosso.
> Perchè? Chi può dirlo...Non lo so.
> 
> ...


E allora io non posso fornire una testimonianza diretta. Però Tebe leggiamo tutti i giorni su questi schermi donne e uomini traditi che hanno deciso di ricominciare e ricostruire il loro rapporto... alcuni di loro affermano perfino di aver trovato un equilibrio, finalmente... eppure se venisse data loro la possibilità di cancellare un momento del loro matrimonio non so quanti di loro deciderebbero di non eliminare quel momento, quello in cui tutto gli è crollato addosso.

Dal punto di vista del traditore invece è più facile. Io mi sono già (quasi) perdonato per quello che ho fatto.


----------



## geko (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tebina??? allora vedi che...in fondo...flap flap


No, è che mi è piaciuto il modo in cui mi hai messo in riga quando ho preso in giro Calz...emhh, Manager!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Sono fatalista.
> .


Ahhhhh, per quello gli hai mandato il pacco con la foto... hai lasciato fare al destino!!!


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mis ento in colpa a tratti e nemmeno troppo
> qui ovvimante in molti mi sono saltati al collo anche pesantemente
> dicimao riassumendo che ero una giovaen donna bella estroversa sola, marito manager (non usa calzini) sempre via dedito a carriera, motloe goista ,freddo
> 3 bimbi
> ...


...e la mia risposta qui è quasi scontata no? 
Ognuno di noi quando ha il deserto dei tartari a casa cerca fuori qualcosa.
Mica uccidi nessuno e non mi sembra tu sia morta come donna.
Personalmente non ci trovo nulla di male che tu ti prenda una vacanza mentale una volta al mese.
Mbè?
Uccidi qualcuno?
Non mi sembra.
Sei suora?
Quindi...se questo ti rende la vita più leggera...ma perchè rinunciarci?
Hai 3 bimbi e questo già da solo può far intuire che una separazione magari non va bene, io non so come voi gestite la vostra vita...ma quella che tu hai fuori devi gestirla.
Perchè quei momenti che tu hai con l'altro ti rendono probabilmente una donna più appagata e quindi più serena con i figli e più tollerante verso una situazione che idilliaca non è.
Domanda secca.
Perchè vuoi chiuderla?
Intendi riprovare con tuo marito?
Vuoi capire se lo ami ancora e quindi l'altro può essere di distrazione?


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E allora io non posso fornire una testimonianza diretta. Però Tebe leggiamo tutti i giorni su questi schermi donne e uomini traditi che hanno deciso di ricominciare e ricostruire il loro rapporto... alcuni di loro affermano perfino di aver trovato un equilibrio, finalmente... eppure se venisse data loro la possibilità di cancellare un momento del loro matrimonio non so quanti di loro deciderebbero di non eliminare quel momento, quello in cui tutto gli è crollato addosso.
> 
> Dal punto di vista del traditore invece è più facile. Io mi sono già (quasi) perdonato per quello che ho fatto.


Infatti è proprio perchè leggo storie di traditi che ho deciso di provare ad avviare una discussione su questo 3d tentando di dare uno spaccato diverso.
Magari a qualcuno serve. O magari è una tebana minchiata. Chi può dirlo.

Ti sei quasi perdonato?
Io non mi sono nemmeno posta il quesito. Non mi sento di avere commesso colpa.:sonar:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...e la mia risposta qui è quasi scontata no?
> Ognuno di noi quando ha il deserto dei tartari a casa cerca fuori qualcosa.
> Mica uccidi nessuno e non mi sembra tu sia morta come donna.
> Personalmente non ci trovo nulla di male che tu ti prenda una vacanza mentale una volta al mese.
> ...


si un po si distrazione

ma poi..non so mica..da qnd c'è lui nella mia vita sono migliore x certiv ersi sul serio
sai chee ro arrivata ad essere quasi anoressica' 1.75 52 kg piangevo sempre attacchi di panico ecc
per questo la psico mi disse le cose che scrivi tu
e qui molti a scandalizzarsi
solo la morale mi ammazza il senso di colpa tebeeeee
ma nemmeno + tanto se penso a come stavo messa
a mio amrito volgio gran bene ma sono ancora incazzata x certe mancanze

la psico dice sorniona si tenga anche questo giardin di rose che la'mico del cuore è toccasana


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ahhhhh, per quello gli hai mandato il pacco con la foto... hai lasciato fare al destino!!!


....mica mi sono sbagliata e l'ho mandata a Mattia.
Ho scritto bene l'indirizzo di manager!

Li la fatalità  non era in discussione:rotfl:
E il corriere sapeva leggere!!!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimamente mi escono solo post alla Catalano, quindi fatevelo andare bene così.

Ogni azione compiuta da un essere umano è funzionale al miglioramento del proprio stato, e su questo non ci piove; poi ci stanno quelli che se la raccontano e quelli che non lo fanno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si un po si distrazione
> 
> ma poi..non so mica..da qnd c'è lui nella mia vita sono migliore x certiv ersi sul serio
> sai chee ro arrivata ad essere quasi anoressica' 1.75 52 kg piangevo sempre attacchi di panico ecc
> ...


Rossi... io non è che mi scandalizzo... dico... non stai (anzi non stavi) risolvendo, stavi mettendo altra ciccia sul fuoco e ne hai già un bel po'. Ah, mi sa che la psico l'amico del cuore ce l'ha pure lei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....mica mi sono sbagliata e l'ho mandata a Mattia.
> Ho scritto bene l'indirizzo di manager!
> 
> Li la fatalità non era in discussione:rotfl:
> E il corriere sapeva leggere!!!


e allora fai la fatalista di comodo...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E allora io non posso fornire una testimonianza diretta. Però Tebe leggiamo tutti i giorni su questi schermi donne e uomini traditi che hanno deciso di ricominciare e ricostruire il loro rapporto... alcuni di loro affermano perfino di aver trovato un equilibrio, finalmente... eppure se venisse data loro la possibilità di cancellare un momento del loro matrimonio non so quanti di loro deciderebbero di non eliminare quel momento, quello in cui tutto gli è crollato addosso.
> 
> Dal punto di vista del traditore invece è più facile. Io mi sono già (quasi) perdonato per quello che ho fatto.


Vogliono ricominciare perchè l'alternativa è semplice: stare senza quella persona che gli ha traditi.
C'è chi dice...ok mi hai tradito quindi ora vattene a fare in culo e amen...
E chi dice...ok...tutto sommato...meglio che mi riprenda sta persona che si è allontanata da me...

Quello che a me piace di Tebina...( palppalp) è come lei ha reagito al fatto che il suo raga avesse una che lo stava ghermendo o assorbendo tutto e si sia detta...eh no carina....quest'uomo non me lo pappi...ecchecazzo...qua sono io l'egocentrica...sto ometto deve amare me e non te...carina...

Cioè anzichè farsi crollare il mondo in testa a sè stessa...ha preferito farlo cadere in testa alla rivale...no?

E in questi casi una sferra armi mica da poco per cui un povero mattia si dice...ah meglio la tebina...che non la vagina...no o luigina...o moana...o lutea insomma come casso si chiamava la cornovaglia...là...

Oppure tebina si sarà detta...ah si ti piace fare coppia con sta cretina...perchè non ci provi anche con me?

Insomma un tradimento può anche aizzare una voglia di conquista mica da poco eh?
Il coraggio di mettersi in gioco...no?


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si un po si distrazione
> 
> ma poi..non so mica..da qnd c'è lui nella mia vita sono migliore x certiv ersi sul serio
> sai chee ro arrivata ad essere quasi anoressica' 1.75 52 kg piangevo sempre attacchi di panico ecc
> ...


E che cavolo! Ma concordo assolutamente con la psico!!!
Ma basta ste paturnie!
La morale...fa più danni quella che non so che (sempre a mio parere).
Ma poi che morale?
Ricordati sempre una cosa.
La prima morale che devi seguire è quella Naturale, poi ci sono tutte quelle imposte.
Quella che ti fa sentire in colpa non è sicuramente quella naturale, ma una di quelle "imposte".
Poi scusa...visto come stavi messa prima e come stai messa oggi...ti sembra il caso di andare a peggiorare e tornare ad essere quella che eri?
E comunque meglio scegliere il minore dei mali.
Vai avanti. E quando smetterai di essere incazzata con tuoi marito magari scopri che hai voglia di vedere se puoi cominciare una comunicazione migliore e forse l'altro sarà dimenticato.

Nel frattempo ossigenati:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e allora fai la fatalista di comodo...


Il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.
Ovviamente io faccio di tutto per non farmi beccare, ovvio, ma se Mattia mi becca so già come andrà a finire.
Nonostante questo tradisco.
Fatalista quindi.
Di comodo o non di comodo non cambia.
Sempre di fatalità si tratta.
Non capisco la precisazione. Cosa mi sfugge?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi.
> Ovviamente io faccio di tutto per non farmi beccare, ovvio, ma se Mattia mi becca so già come andrà a finire.
> Nonostante questo tradisco.
> Fatalista quindi.
> ...


Nel senso che, dato che sei attiva partecipe del tuo destino, il fatalismo che applichi esclusivamente alle conseguenze delle tue azioni si chiama menefreghismo.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ultimamente mi escono solo post alla Catalano, quindi fatevelo andare bene così.
> 
> Ogni azione compiuta da un essere umano è funzionale al miglioramento del proprio stato, e su questo non ci piove; poi ci stanno quelli che se la raccontano e quelli che non lo fanno.


Se sta massima fosse incisa all'ingresso, il 90% nun entrerebbe proprio...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nel senso che, dato che sei attiva partecipe del tuo destino, il fatalismo che applichi esclusivamente alle conseguenze delle tue azioni si chiama menefreghismo.


Tante teste tante idee. 
Ciò che per te è menefreghismo per me non lo è.
Se fossimo tutti uguali l'evoluzione non sarebbe partita.
Le differenze di pensiero fanno crescere . E migliorare.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E che cavolo! Ma concordo assolutamente con la psico!!!
> Ma basta ste paturnie!
> La morale...fa più danni quella che non so che (sempre a mio parere).
> Ma poi che morale?
> ...


Beh la morale che si espone nella nouvella Justine del mitico de Sade...no?
Dove si spiegano le sfighe di una sorella che segue la virtù e finisce in un mare di casini...e le fortune di quell'altra che invece prende la via spiccia dello sfruttare i vizi altrui...no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tante teste tante idee.
> Ciò che per te è menefreghismo per me non lo è.
> Se fossimo tutti uguali l'evoluzione non sarebbe partita.
> Le differenze di pensiero fanno crescere . E migliorare.


non ci sono neanche più le mezze stagioni...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Se sta massima fosse incisa all'ingresso, il 90% nun entrerebbe proprio...
> 
> ahahahahah





			
				Mark Renton ha detto:
			
		

> La gente pensa che si tratti di miseria, disperazione, morte, merdate del genere, che pure non vanno ignorate. Quello che la gente dimentica è quanto sia piacevole, sennò noi non lo faremmo. In fondo non siamo mica stupidi! Almeno non fino a questo punto, e che cazzo! Prendete l'orgasmo più forte che avete mai provato. Moltiplicatelo per mille. Neanche allora ci siete vicini.


Il buon Mark Renton da Edimburgo, qui parlava di qualcos'altro ma il concetto è lo stesso. Tradisci, perdoni, ami, mangi, corri, scopi, ti masturbi, racconti cazzate, ti disperi, vivi felice, fai soffocotti, ricevi soffocotti, ti metti pedalini multicolor, vai al cinema, flirti, cucini, bevi, ti ubriachi, rimani sobrio, mandi a quel paese, accetti di esserci mandato, fai vita monastica, la dai via come se non fosse la tua....tutto è fatto in base alla più classica delle equazioni lo faccio = stò meglio. Il problema, l'unico, è gestire le collisioni


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh la morale che si espone nella nouvella Justine del mitico de Sade...no?
> Dove si spiegano le sfighe di una sorella che segue la virtù e finisce in un mare di casini...e le fortune di quell'altra che invece prende la via spiccia dello sfruttare i vizi altrui...no?


:up:
hai beccato una delle opere più scandalose di sempre!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il buon Mark Renton da Edimburgo, qui parlava di qualcos'altro ma il concetto è lo stesso. Tradisci, perdoni, ami, mangi, corri, scopi, ti masturbi, racconti cazzate, ti disperi, vivi felice, fai soffocotti, ricevi soffocotti, ti metti pedalini multicolor, vai al cinema, flirti, cucini, bevi, ti ubriachi, rimani sobrio, mandi a quel paese, accetti di esserci mandato, fai vita monastica, la dai via come se non fosse la tua....tutto è fatto in base alla più classica delle equazioni lo faccio = stò meglio. *Il problema, l'unico, è gestire le collisioni*


Tu non sei reale.
No.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vogliono ricominciare perchè l'alternativa è semplice: stare senza quella persona che gli ha traditi.
> C'è chi dice...ok mi hai tradito quindi ora vattene a fare in culo e amen...
> E chi dice...ok...tutto sommato...meglio che mi riprenda sta persona che si è allontanata da me...
> 
> ...


:rotfl: si...a grandi linee è andata così.
Ma ho avuto "gioco facile"
Lei faceva la fidanzata e sclerava con litanie infinite, pianti, recriminazioni e tutto il resto, allontanandolo sempre di più
Io mi comportavo come se fossi l'amante.
Tranquilla, assertiva, ho continuato ad uscire e parlare con lui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il buon Mark Renton da Edimburgo, qui parlava di qualcos'altro ma il concetto è lo stesso. Tradisci, perdoni, ami, mangi, corri, scopi, ti masturbi, racconti cazzate, ti disperi, vivi felice, fai soffocotti, ricevi soffocotti, ti metti pedalini multicolor, vai al cinema, flirti, cucini, bevi, ti ubriachi, rimani sobrio, mandi a quel paese, accetti di esserci mandato, fai vita monastica, la dai via come se non fosse la tua....tutto è fatto in base alla più classica delle equazioni lo faccio = stò meglio. Il problema, l'unico, è gestire le collisioni


e non sono mica tanto d'accordo... perchè certe azioni le fai tenendo conto solo del tuo benessere, altre le fai tenendo conto anche del benessere di altri, o della sofferenza che potresti provocare. Perchè se pensi solo al tuo stare meglio, vorrai sempre stare ancora meglio, e non avrai mai un limite. E se non hai mai un limite sei un eterno insoddisfatto.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non sono mica tanto d'accordo... perchè certe azioni le fai tenendo conto solo del tuo benessere, altre le fai tenendo conto anche del benessere di altri, o della sofferenza che potresti provocare. Perchè se pensi solo al tuo stare meglio, vorrai sempre stare ancora meglio, e non avrai mai un limite. E se non hai mai un limite sei un eterno insoddisfatto.


E se avessi le ruote sarei una cariola.
Se. Se. Se. Se.
Il mondo non va avanti con i se. Solo le paranoie e i rimpianti hanno un sacco di se.
Non per tutti il meglio è sempre una ricerca di più meglio.
Non è mica una gara.
O si?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si un po si distrazione
> 
> ma poi..non so mica..da qnd c'è lui nella mia vita sono migliore x certiv ersi sul serio
> sai chee ro arrivata ad essere quasi anoressica' 1.75 52 kg piangevo sempre attacchi di panico ecc
> ...


Daccordo con la psico ...
L'amico del cuore è un toccasana finchè non comincia a rompere .....e predendere....e allora lì è il momento di cambiare....
Il mio amico del cuore numero uno dopo 8 mesi ha cominciato a comportarsi come un marito e subito l'ho lasciato fare ma poi mi sono un tantino rotta e l'ho mandato a stendere ...
all'inizio mi dispiaceva un pochino ma questo solo la prima settimana ....


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non sono mica tanto d'accordo... perchè certe azioni le fai tenendo conto solo del tuo benessere, *altre le fai tenendo conto anche del benessere di altri, o della sofferenza che potresti provocare*. Perchè se pensi solo al tuo stare meglio, vorrai sempre stare ancora meglio, e non avrai mai un limite. E se non hai mai un limite sei un eterno insoddisfatto.


Sono le collisioni di cui parlavo. Infatti un'altra delle più grandi equazioni che governano l'esistenza di noi poveri umani su questa terra è azione = reazione. Ma è sempre subordinata alla prima: lo faccio = stò meglio.  E' un pò contorta come cosa ma, se dal momento che tu decidi di non fare una cosa, perchè arrecheresti dolore, SE SEI UNA PERSONA CHE NON SE LA RACCONTA E CHE SOPRATUTTO E' CAPACE DI SENTIRSI, implicitamente stai facendo qualcosa che stà facendo sentir meglio anche te 

Tutto il resto, è letteratura da forum


----------



## Leda (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono le collisioni di cui parlavo. Infatti un'altra delle più grandi equazioni che governano l'esistenza di noi poveri umani su questa terra è azione = reazione. Ma è sempre subordinata alla prima: lo faccio = stò meglio.  E' un pò contorta come cosa ma, se dal momento che tu decidi di non fare una cosa, perchè arrecheresti dolore, SE SEI UNA PERSONA CHE NON SE LA RACCONTA E CHE SOPRATUTTO E' CAPACE DI SENTIRSI, implicitamente stai facendo qualcosa che stà facendo sentir meglio anche te
> 
> Tutto il resto, è letteratura da forum


Ne sono convinta anch'io.
Ma da questo principio si evince che chi invece sceglie di fare una cosa, pur sapendo che arreccherebbe dolore, SE E' UNA PERSONA CHE NON SE LA RACCONTA E CHE SOPRATUTTO E' CAPACE DI SENTIRSI, sa che sta meglio fottendosene di chi il dolore lo prova. Sta meglio lui, o lei, e di tutti gli altri/e chissenefrega. O no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E se avessi le ruote sarei una cariola.
> Se. Se. Se. Se.
> Il mondo non va avanti con i se. Solo le paranoie e i rimpianti hanno un sacco di se.
> Non per tutti il meglio è sempre una ricerca di più meglio.
> ...


Mah... io non ho mica rimpianti, quello che ho fatto nella mia vita ho cercato di farlo nel rispetto degli altri e di me stessa. Fossi venuta meno a questo avrei dei rimpianti. I 'se' invece hanno molta importanza per me, mi hanno sempre aiutato a valutare gli effetti delle mie azioni e a scegliere di conseguenza. Tutto quello che ho causato, dolore compreso, è stata una scelta consapevole. Non credo che dirò mai 'ho fatto questo, che per sfiga ha causato quello' Non è paranoia la mia, è la scelta di assumere la responsabilità di quello che faccio a me e agli altri.
E non credo che il mondo vada avanti senza i se: la storia della sperimentazione è fatta di 'se', come la politica è fatta di 'se'. 
Ci si fa un'idea delle possibili conseguenze di un'azione e si sceglie quella che vogliamo: non fare considerazioni prima ci dà solo falsi alibi dopo... come la sfortuna.


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono le collisioni di cui parlavo. Infatti un'altra delle più grandi equazioni che governano l'esistenza di noi poveri umani su questa terra è azione = reazione. Ma è sempre subordinata alla prima: lo faccio = stò meglio.  E' un pò contorta come cosa ma, se dal momento che tu decidi di non fare una cosa, perchè arrecheresti dolore, SE SEI UNA PERSONA CHE NON SE LA RACCONTA E CHE SOPRATUTTO E' CAPACE DI SENTIRSI, implicitamente stai facendo qualcosa che stà facendo sentir meglio anche te
> 
> Tutto il resto, è letteratura da forum


Pero' il problema e' che devi inserire anche la legge di Murphy che all'uopo recita....

se hai una sola probabilita' su un miliardo che un tuo conoscente te possa sgama' all'uscita del motel, puntualmente cio' si verifica...

un'altra parla di code, file che si sbagliano etcetc

ce pija....

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono le collisioni di cui parlavo. Infatti un'altra delle più grandi equazioni che governano l'esistenza di noi poveri umani su questa terra è azione = reazione. Ma è sempre subordinata alla prima: lo faccio = stò meglio.  E' un pò contorta come cosa ma, se dal momento che tu decidi di non fare una cosa, perchè arrecheresti dolore, SE SEI UNA PERSONA CHE NON SE LA RACCONTA E CHE SOPRATUTTO E' CAPACE DI SENTIRSI, implicitamente stai facendo qualcosa che stà facendo sentir meglio anche te
> 
> Tutto il resto, è letteratura da forum


sicuramente quello che faccio non lo faccio per star male, ma per sentirmi bene... o il meglio possibile, fatta la somma


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta anch'io.
> Ma da questo principio si evince che chi invece sceglie di fare una cosa, pur sapendo che arreccherebbe dolore, SE E' UNA PERSONA CHE NON SE LA RACCONTA E CHE SOPRATUTTO E' CAPACE DI SENTIRSI,* sa che sta meglio fottendosene di chi il dolore lo prova. *Sta meglio lui, o lei, e di tutti gli altri/e chissenefrega. O no?


Si però applicato al tradimento non è detto che si venga beccati, quindi il dolore l'altro non lo prova.
Le statistiche dicono che solo un 30 per cento viene scoperto di cui una buona percentuale perchè il tradito lo vuole.
E' questo il punto cruciale secondo me.
Non fai niente di illegale.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah... io non ho mica rimpianti, quello che ho fatto nella mia vita ho cercato di farlo nel rispetto degli altri e di me stessa. Fossi venuta meno a questo avrei dei rimpianti. I 'se' invece hanno molta importanza per me, mi hanno sempre aiutato a valutare gli effetti delle mie azioni e a scegliere di conseguenza. Tutto quello che ho causato, dolore compreso, è stata una scelta consapevole. Non credo che dirò mai 'ho fatto questo, che per sfiga ha causato quello' Non è paranoia la mia, è la scelta di assumere la responsabilità di quello che faccio a me e agli altri.
> E non credo che il mondo vada avanti senza i se: la storia della sperimentazione è fatta di 'se', come la politica è fatta di 'se'.
> Ci si fa un'idea delle possibili conseguenze di un'azione e si sceglie quella che vogliamo: non fare considerazioni prima ci dà solo falsi alibi dopo... come la sfortuna.


Cito lei perchè stà partecipando a questo thread, anzi è stata proprio lei ad aprirlo. Chi ti dice che Tebe non abbia fatto il ragionamento: Se non mi scopo il manager divento una iena se divento una iena finisce che la paga pure quel povero cristiano che mi aspetta a casa.

E' un esempio un pò tirato al limite, e se vogliamo anche un pò paradossale, me ne rendo conto. Ma il discorso sul non raccontarsela e avere la capacità di sentirsi consiste proprio in questo. Tu sei informatica e questa sigla la conosci bene: WYSIWYG (What you see is what you get): non preferisti mille volte avere a che fare una persona di questo tipo, zoccola o puttaniere, gorettiana o asceta che sia, anzichè con altre di di tipo diverso ?


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mah..*. io non ho mica rimpianti, quello che ho fatto nella mia vita ho cercato di farlo nel rispetto degli altri e di me stessa. Fossi venuta meno a questo avrei dei rimpianti.* I 'se' invece hanno molta importanza per me, mi hanno sempre aiutato a valutare gli effetti delle mie azioni e a scegliere di conseguenza. Tutto quello che ho causato, dolore compreso, è stata una scelta consapevole. Non credo che dirò mai 'ho fatto questo, che per sfiga ha causato quello' Non è paranoia la mia, è la scelta di assumere la responsabilità di quello che faccio a me e agli altri.
> E non credo che il mondo vada avanti senza i se: la storia della sperimentazione è fatta di 'se', come la politica è fatta di 'se'.
> Ci si fa un'idea delle possibili conseguenze di un'azione e si sceglie quella che vogliamo: non fare considerazioni prima ci dà solo falsi alibi dopo... come la sfortuna.


La frase potrei averla scritta io. Mi sento esattamente così. Per il resto siamo solo su due piani emotivi diversi. 
Evoluzione....:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cito lei perchè stà partecipando a questo thread, anzi è stata proprio lei ad aprirlo. Chi ti dice che Tebe non abbia fatto il ragionamento: Se non mi scopo il manager divento una iena se divento una iena finisce che la paga pure quel povero cristiano che mi aspetta a casa.
> 
> E' un esempio un pò tirato al limite, e se vogliamo anche un pò paradossale, me ne rendo conto. Ma il discorso sul non raccontarsela e avere la capacità di sentirsi consiste proprio in questo. Tu sei informatica e questa sigla la conosci bene: WYSIWYG (What you see is what you get): non preferisti mille volte avere a che fare una persona di questo tipo, zoccola o puttaniere, gorettiana o asceta che sia, anzichè con altre di di tipo diverso ?


Io mica ce l'ho con Tebe... che comunque non avrebbe fatto quel ragionamento perchè troppo denso di 'se' ; quello che voglio dire è semplicemente che chi sta perpetrando il tradimento, non solo si disinteressa della persona che sta tradendo mentre lo fa,( la qualcosa è comprensibile) ma anche di cosa succederà a questa persona in termini di dolore quando scoprirà il tradimento e di cosa succederà al loro rapporto, e queste due cosucce sono diretta conseguenza delle loro azioni, non c'è nessun fato da tirare in ballo. Ho buttato il vaso per terra = il vaso si è rotto.
Lothar dice ad esempio: non ci voglio pensare alle conseguenze, altrimenti non tradisco. 
Questo è riconoscere di poter causare dolore (e anche di poterne ricevere) secondo me.
Ma fino a che non si fa questa comparazione causa-effetto, il valore delle nostre azioni è nullo.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si però applicato al tradimento non è detto che si venga beccati, quindi il dolore l'altro non lo prova.
> Le statistiche dicono che solo un 30 per cento viene scoperto di cui una buona percentuale perchè il tradito lo vuole.
> E' questo il punto cruciale secondo me.
> Non fai niente di illegale.


Sempre per il discorso di Sentirsi e Non Raccontarsela, e sempre facendo esempi anche un pò estremi se vogliamo. Per me andare con una, venire beccato, e provocare dolore e non andarci, rimanere con la voglia e girato di culo e provocare altrettanto dolore, anche se di altro tipo, a chi mi stà vicino, sono da considerarsi, eventualmente, due carognate della stessa tipologia.


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mica ce l'ho con Tebe... che comunque non avrebbe fatto quel ragionamento perchè troppo denso di 'se' ;* quello che voglio dire è semplicemente che chi sta perpetrando il tradimento, non solo si disinteressa della persona che sta tradendo mentre lo fa,( la qualcosa è comprensibile) ma anche di cosa succederà a questa persona in termini di dolore quando scoprirà il tradimento e di cosa succederà al loro rapporto, e queste due cosucce sono diretta conseguenza delle loro azioni, non c'è nessun fato da tirare in ballo. Ho buttato il vaso per terra = il vaso si è rotto.*
> Lothar dice ad esempio: non ci voglio pensare alle conseguenze, altrimenti non tradisco.
> Questo è riconoscere di poter causare dolore (e anche di poterne ricevere) secondo me.
> Ma fino a che non si fa questa comparazione causa-effetto, il valore delle nostre azioni è nullo.


Tu sei una che tradisce serialmente quindi sai esattamente cosa si racconta un traditore quando scambia fluidi non moralmente accettabili con altri no?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma fino a che non si fa questa comparazione causa-effetto, il valore delle nostre azioni è nullo.



Sbri, però questo cose non possiamo vederle solo nell'ottica della Jihad Traditi / Traditori.

Penso che anche il più seriale dei traditori faccia quella comparazione, e se non è un'ipocrita sceglierà sempre per ciò che è più funzionale alla sua serenità.

Molti traditi/tradite non si rendono conto che il tradimento più bastardo non è quando scoprono che il loro marito/moglie è un puttaniere/zoccola, no, il tradimento più bastardo è quando il puttaniere/zoccola di cui sopra si è fatto sposare apparendo, ipocritamente ciò che non era.

Uno dei motivi per cui vedere uno dei film più insulsi della storia del cinema, Il remake di Sangue e Arena, con Sharon Stone, oltre al culo delle Stone stessa è quando lei, *nota sciupamaschi*, scarica il torero con cui stava per uno più figo e più bello e lo scaricato le dice: Puttana. Lei si gira, lo guarda e col più innocente dei sorrisi gli dice: Bhè, non l'hai sempre saputo che lo ero, zzo vuoi adesso ? 

Chi è fra i due che se la raccontava ?


----------



## The Cheater (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sbri, però questo cose non possiamo vederle solo nell'ottica della Jihad Traditi / Traditori.
> 
> Penso che anche il più seriale dei traditori faccia quella comparazione, e se non è un'ipocrita sceglierà sempre per ciò che è più funzionale alla sua serenità.
> 
> ...


illustre
sul grassetto ti chiedo: quando succede questo, escludendo i "geni della menzogna" da un lato e i "ciechi cronici" dall'altro, è più stronxo il traditore che non mostrava questa propensione oppure è più ingenua chi non l'aveva ben compresa???

no, perchè poi mi viene in mente la teoria di molti...secondo la quale la maggior parte delle persone si sposano anche amandosi ma "nella speranza che L'ALTRO/A cambi" e che i difetti che da non sposati non piacciono spariscano...


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> illustre
> sul grassetto ti chiedo: quando succede questo, escludendo i "geni della menzogna" da un lato e i "ciechi cronici" dall'altro, è più stronxo il traditore che non mostrava questa propensione oppure è più ingenua chi non l'aveva ben compresa???
> 
> no, perchè poi mi viene in mente la teoria di molti...secondo la quale la maggior parte delle persone si sposano anche amandosi ma "nella speranza che L'ALTRO/A cambi" *e che i difetti che da non sposati non piacciono spariscano...*


ahahahaha...beata innocenza!


----------



## The Cheater (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahaha...beata innocenza!


non ricordo dove la sentii questa frase:
se non sbaglio era..."lei sposa lui nella speranza che lui cambi, ma lui NON cambierà...mentre lui sposa lei nella speranza che lei non cambi, ma lei CAMBIERA'"
:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl: si...a grandi linee è andata così.
> Ma ho avuto "gioco facile"
> Lei faceva la fidanzata e sclerava con litanie infinite, pianti, recriminazioni e tutto il resto, allontanandolo sempre di più
> Io mi comportavo come se fossi l'amante.
> Tranquilla, assertiva, ho continuato ad uscire e parlare con lui.


Una mossa grandiosa eh?:up::up::up:
Avercene di donne così!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Daccordo con la psico ...
> L'amico del cuore è un toccasana finchè non comincia a rompere .....e predendere....e allora lì è il momento di cambiare....
> Il mio amico del cuore numero uno dopo 8 mesi ha cominciato a comportarsi come un marito e subito l'ho lasciato fare ma poi mi sono un tantino rotta e l'ho mandato a stendere ...
> all'inizio mi dispiaceva un pochino ma questo solo la prima settimana ....


Ah ho capito come mai sono stato mandato a stendere sai?
Dall'amica numero zero!

Tu lunapiena...

Mi hai illuminato no?

E allora cosa sono tutte queste confidenze eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ne sono convinta anch'io.
> Ma da questo principio si evince che chi invece sceglie di fare una cosa, pur sapendo che arreccherebbe dolore, SE E' UNA PERSONA CHE NON SE LA RACCONTA E CHE SOPRATUTTO E' CAPACE DI SENTIRSI, sa che sta meglio fottendosene di chi il dolore lo prova. Sta meglio lui, o lei, e di tutti gli altri/e chissenefrega. O no?


L'insidia peggiore è quella di essere convinti di non raccontarsela eh?
Poi li vedi tirare strafalcioni micidiali...:mexican:


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Si però applicato al tradimento non è detto che si venga beccati, quindi il dolore l'altro non lo prova.*
> Le statistiche dicono che solo un 30 per cento viene scoperto di cui una buona percentuale perchè il tradito lo vuole.
> E' questo il punto cruciale secondo me.
> Non fai niente di illegale.



Sì, però scusami ma non riesco proprio a capire come si possa ragionare in questo modo.
Quando tradisci sai benissimo che stai facendo un atto che al tuo compagno farebbe molto male, come si fa a non provare alcun disagio, nessuno scrupolo, a prescindere dal fatto che tu venga o meno scoperta?
E non avere il benché minimo senso di colpa quando vi guardate nel viso?
Ma che razza siete voi?
Non ti voglio giudicare Tebe, anzi, mi sei stata anche di aiuto per comprendere un po' il vostro sentire, che però mi resta alieno e mi spaventa anche...

Certo che non fai niente di illegale (a pensarci bene, però, si potrebbe replicare che la legge che disciplina il matrimonio contempla il tradimento come violazione di un obbligo ben descritto nel codice, ma forse tu non sei sposata, quindi hai perfettamente ragione), ma fai qualcosa che il tuo compagno non vorrebbe mai tu gli facessi, quindi è un insulto alla sua dignità.
Mi chiedo come si faccia...e non trovo risposte


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sbri, però questo cose non possiamo vederle solo nell'ottica della Jihad Traditi / Traditori.
> 
> Penso che anche il più seriale dei traditori faccia quella comparazione, e se non è un'ipocrita sceglierà sempre per ciò che è più funzionale alla sua serenità.
> 
> ...



Concordo in pieno....come si fa a riprendersi dopo simili scoperte??


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> illustre
> *sul grassetto ti chiedo: quando succede questo, escludendo i "geni della menzogna" da un lato e i "ciechi cronici" dall'altro, è più stronxo il traditore che non mostrava questa propensione oppure è più ingenua chi non l'aveva ben compresa???*
> 
> no, perchè poi mi viene in mente la teoria di molti...secondo la quale la maggior parte delle persone si sposano anche amandosi ma "nella speranza che L'ALTRO/A cambi" e che i difetti che da non sposati non piacciono spariscano...



Ti rispondo io: è più stronzo il traditore, anche se il mio terapeuta lo sai cosa mi dice?
Che anche l'ingenuità è una colpa....
Ma a me non torna mica tanto questo concetto.
Per me ingenuità = fiducia
e se ti fidi vuol dire che l'altro ha fatto in modo di conquistare la tua fiducia, col suo comportamento.
Ma se questo comportamento è stato menzognero, di chi è la colpa?


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, *però scusami ma non riesco proprio a capire come si possa ragionare in questo modo.
> Quando tradisci sai benissimo che stai facendo un atto che al tuo compagno farebbe molto male, come si fa a non provare alcun disagio, nessuno scrupolo, a prescindere dal fatto che tu venga o meno sco*perta?
> E non avere il benché minimo senso di colpa quando vi guardate nel viso?
> Ma che razza siete voi?
> ...


perchè io non posso capire tutto quel male Diletta, perchè quando sono stata tradita io non ho provato la morte dentro per mesi e mesi. Perchè la mia vita è andata avanti lo stesso. Perchè non mi sono umiliata. Non mi sono sentita una merda umana. Non mi sono sentita rifiutata. Diletta. Non è stata una tragedia che mi ha uccisa dentro, ne ho avute di peggiori. I miei genitori per esempio. per cui...il mio metro di paragone di sofferenza è il mio. Come il tuo è il tuo.
Se ho superato io, che non sono Rambo. Cazzo perchè non potrebbe superare lui?
E no. Non sono sposata. Che coerenza avrei con quello che predico?

Insultare la sua dignità?
Non capisco l'inerenza. Io non mi sono sentita insultata nella mia dignità quando lui ha tradito me. Innamorato di un altra.
Come potrebbe sentirsi lui insultato nella sua dignità se io scambio fluidi? ( e per inciso...nemmeno ancora fatto)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno....come si fa a riprendersi dopo simili scoperte??



Come hai fatto tu  :smile:


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè io non posso capire tutto quel male Diletta, perchè quando sono stata tradita io non ho provato la morte dentro per mesi e mesi. Perchè la mia vita è andata avanti lo stesso. Perchè non mi sono umiliata. Non mi sono sentita una merda umana. Non mi sono sentita rifiutata. Diletta. Non è stata una tragedia che mi ha uccisa dentro, ne ho avute di peggiori. I miei genitori per esempio. per cui...il mio metro di paragone di sofferenza è il mio. Come il tuo è il tuo.
> Se ho superato io, che non sono Rambo. Cazzo perchè non potrebbe superare lui?
> E no. Non sono sposata. Che coerenza avrei con quello che predico?
> 
> ...



Ma Tebe, lui si sentirebbe insultato, sminuito, umiliato e offeso per il semplice fatto che a lui non piace affatto essere tradito da te che sei la sua compagna e lui lo sa già questo e te l'ha comunicato.
E' una delle cose peggiori che si possono fare al nostro partner proprio perché ci soffrirebbe da matti.
Se non recasse dolore, sarebbe tutto risolto: ognuno andrebbe con chi gli pare.
Purtroppo, siamo fatti male...


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come hai fatto tu  :smile:




...ma se sono ancora qui a parlarne e non riesco a starvi lontana, forse forse non mi sono ancora ripresa, che dici??!


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Tebe, lui si sentirebbe insultato, sminuito, umiliato e offeso per il semplice fatto che a lui non piace affatto essere tradito da te che sei la sua compagna e lui lo sa già questo e te l'ha comunicato.
> E' una delle cose peggiori che si possono fare al nostro partner proprio perché ci soffrirebbe da matti.
> Se non recasse dolore, sarebbe tutto risolto: ognuno andrebbe con chi gli pare.
> Purtroppo, siamo fatti male...


No. Non siete fatti male. Come non siamo fatti male noi. 
Chissà. magari cambierò idea. E forse un giorno le tue motivazioni mi appariranno...vere. E le capirò.
Ora non capisco.


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Non siete fatti male. Come non siamo fatti male noi.
> Chissà. magari cambierò idea. E forse un giorno le tue motivazioni mi appariranno...vere. E le capirò.
> Ora non capisco.



Tu non capisci, ma il tuo compagno Matteo sì che capisce quello che sento io e quelli come me.
E' per quello che dovresti astenerti:...per lui, per rispetto a lui.
Ora mi dirai che non gli manchi di rispetto, a condizione che lui non lo scopra mai.
Se pensi questo, sei tale e quale a mio marito (o viceversa) e avvalorerebbe il fatto che lui è rimasto mentalmente un traditore seriale, come sospetto seriamente...


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu non capisci, *ma il tuo compagno Matteo sì che capisce quello che sento io e quelli come me.*
> E' per quello che dovresti astenerti:...per lui, per rispetto a lui.
> Ora mi dirai che non gli manchi di rispetto, a condizione che lui non lo scopra mai.
> Se pensi questo, sei tale e quale a mio marito (o viceversa) e avvalorerebbe il fatto che lui è rimasto mentalmente un traditore seriale, come sospetto seriamente...


Lui capisce. Mattia capisce. E allora ho ragione io. Perchè ha tradito lo stesso pur capendo e sapendo che avrebbe potuto uccidermi se fossi stata come lui. E non si è fermato.
Se ha ceduto lui...figurati io. Che non capisco.


----------



## Diletta (23 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui capisce. Mattia capisce. E allora ho ragione io. Perchè ha tradito lo stesso pur capendo e sapendo che avrebbe potuto uccidermi se fossi stata come lui. E non si è fermato.
> Se ha ceduto lui...figurati io. Che non capisco.



Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. 
Mi hai lasciato senza parole, ora vado a letto e ci dormirò su...
Ciao Tebe e buona notte!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.
> Mi hai lasciato senza parole, ora vado a letto e ci dormirò su...
> Ciao Tebe e buona notte!


Buone buone il conte veglia su di voi...buone buone...

Secondo me se impastassimo DIletta con Tebe....avremmo la donna perfetta...
La compagna che tutti sognamo...

Ma ho troppa paura che con qualche arcano sortilegio mi salti fuori na mamma ebe...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buone buone il conte veglia su di voi...buone buone...
> 
> *Secondo me se impastassimo DIletta con Tebe...*.avremmo la donna perfetta...
> La compagna che tutti sognamo...
> ...


Diletta piace un sacco anche a me. :mrgreen: 
Mamma Ebe? ma è ancora viva?


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho sempre tradito rossi, non ho mai creduto alla fedeltà nè mia e nemmeno delle persone che stavano con me. Il tradimento fisico semplicemente non è un tradimento.
> Quando ho conosciuto mattia ho smesso di pensarla come una traditrice seriale. Perchè lui era fedele e mi sembrava giusto cercare di esserlo anche io.
> Mi sono detta. Magari la fedeltà esiste. Esiste davvero.
> Sette anni senza tradirlo. Mica poco per una ex traditrice eh?
> ...


non lo è al momento in cui si mette al corrente l'altro, se non sa è un inganno con tutti i crismi.e poi, siamo sempre lì: difficilmente si può trattare di sesso che non includa tenerezze ed empatia .
chi ci riesce deve avere una certa dose di pelo sulo stomaco, per me


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo è al momento in cui si mette al corrente l'altro, se non sa è un inganno con tutti i crismi.e poi, siamo sempre lì: difficilmente si può trattare di sesso che non includa tenerezze ed empatia .
> chi ci riesce deve avere una certa dose di *pelo sulo stomaco, per me*


Non hai idea dei soldi che spendo per farmi la ceretta. E non solo sullo stomaco...


----------



## Minerva (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non hai idea dei soldi che spendo per farmi la ceretta. E non solo sullo stomaco...


mi sto scompisciando


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

-Tebe sono uno che crede nella fedeltà, nella coppia, nel ti amo per tutta la vita. Sono un romanticone, dolce, a cui piace andare mano nella mano in giro. Non ti tradirò mai Tebe, perchè il valore della fedeltà è troppo  importante e io ci credo. Sono stato allevato così. Non capisco il tradimento e non voglio nemmeno capirlo, perchè è sempre sbagliato. Sempre-
-Mattia...io non credo nella fedeltà, credo nell'amore anche se faccio fatica a pensare per tutta la vita e va da sè...non sono molto romantica ma ci posso lavorare e il mano nella mano nemmeno morta, però mi piace che il mio uomo mi prenda per la vita mentre passeggiamo. Hai ragione. La fedeltà è un valore ma non posso promettertela. Posso prometterti però che farò il possibile per non tradirti perchè in questo momento l'idea di andare con un altro uomo mi fa venire un malessere fisico. E non vedo ragioni per farmi del male-

Lui ha tradito me. 
Più di quanto io abbia tradito lui.


----------



## free (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> -Tebe sono uno che crede nella fedeltà, nella coppia, nel ti amo per tutta la vita. Sono un romanticone, dolce, a cui piace andare mano nella mano in giro. Non ti tradirò mai Tebe, perchè il valore della fedeltà è troppo  importante e io ci credo. Sono stato allevato così. Non capisco il tradimento e non voglio nemmeno capirlo, perchè è sempre sbagliato. Sempre-
> -Mattia...io non credo nella fedeltà, credo nell'amore anche se faccio fatica a pensare per tutta la vita e va da sè...non sono molto romantica ma ci posso lavorare e il mano nella mano nemmeno morta, però mi piace che il mio uomo mi prenda per la vita mentre passeggiamo. Hai ragione. La fedeltà è un valore ma non posso promettertela. Posso prometterti però che farò il possibile per non tradirti perchè in questo momento l'idea di andare con un altro uomo mi fa venire un malessere fisico. E non vedo ragioni per farmi del male-
> 
> Lui ha tradito me.
> Più di quanto io abbia tradito lui.



che chiacchieroni!:linguaccia:


----------



## JON (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> -Tebe sono uno che crede nella fedeltà, nella coppia, nel ti amo per tutta la vita. Sono un romanticone, dolce, a cui piace andare mano nella mano in giro. Non ti tradirò mai Tebe, perchè il valore della fedeltà è troppo  importante e io ci credo. Sono stato allevato così. Non capisco il tradimento e non voglio nemmeno capirlo, perchè è sempre sbagliato. Sempre-
> -Mattia...io non credo nella fedeltà, credo nell'amore anche se faccio fatica a pensare per tutta la vita e va da sè...non sono molto romantica ma ci posso lavorare e il mano nella mano nemmeno morta, però mi piace che il mio uomo mi prenda per la vita mentre passeggiamo. Hai ragione. La fedeltà è un valore ma non posso promettertela. Posso prometterti però che farò il possibile per non tradirti perchè in questo momento l'idea di andare con un altro uomo mi fa venire un malessere fisico. E non vedo ragioni per farmi del male-
> 
> Lui ha tradito me.
> Più di quanto io abbia tradito lui.


La fedeltà in senso assoluto non esiste infatti.

Mentre Mattia non sa nemmeno cosa sia la fedeltà, Tebe, che non ci crede perchè altrimenti sarebbe riuscita ad idealizzarla, è in grado di classificarla e, in un certo senso, avvalorarla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> -Tebe sono uno che crede nella fedeltà, nella coppia, nel ti amo per tutta la vita. Sono un romanticone, dolce, a cui piace andare mano nella mano in giro. Non ti tradirò mai Tebe, perchè il valore della fedeltà è troppo  importante e io ci credo. Sono stato allevato così. Non capisco il tradimento e non voglio nemmeno capirlo, perchè è sempre sbagliato. Sempre-
> -Mattia...io non credo nella fedeltà, credo nell'amore anche se faccio fatica a pensare per tutta la vita e va da sè...non sono molto romantica ma ci posso lavorare e il mano nella mano nemmeno morta, però mi piace che il mio uomo mi prenda per la vita mentre passeggiamo. Hai ragione. La fedeltà è un valore ma non posso promettertela. Posso prometterti però che farò il possibile per non tradirti perchè in questo momento l'idea di andare con un altro uomo mi fa venire un malessere fisico. E non vedo ragioni per farmi del male-
> 
> Lui ha tradito me.
> Più di quanto io abbia tradito lui.


Lasciare aperte molte strade ci fa apparire indecisi e infantili, ma alla prova dei fatti si fa sempre in tempo a sceglierne una.....

Scegliere una strada per partito preso ci fa apparire decisi e maturi, ma se disgraziatamente ci viene di cambiarla in seguito non sembriamo altrettanto infantili e immaturi?


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Posso prometterti però che farò il possibile per non tradirti perchè in questo momento l'idea di andare con un altro uomo mi fa venire un malessere fisico. E non vedo ragioni per farmi del male-


Ma questo è un pensiero bellissimo!

Cioè, nonostante tu abbia la sfortuna di appartenere al penultimo tra i sessi in ordine di desiderabilità e addirittura al secondo più stupido in senso assoluto, riesci a cogliere la sottile differenza tra sintomatologia afflittiva fisica e psichica!
Oh, quanto erano superflue le antiche diatribe sull'effettiva esistenza dell'anima nelle femmine!
Sarebbe bastato osservare una tua antica emula, prima che fosse arsa viva se possibile, o altrimenti anche una setacciata delle ceneri col crivello andava benissimo, per far deporre le armi ai miglioristi dell'epoca!
Sei una fanciulla ben costruita, non c'è che dire, ed è un peccato che tu t'infili in certi indegni passatempi che stanno come le tagliole per ratti alla falconeria normanna.
Un vero peccato!
Se l'accoppiamento diviene un modo per compensare la solitudine, tanto vale comprarsi un chihuahua da borsetta, se serve a dare piacere a qualcun altro oltre a te stessa, forse è meglio fare 3 ore mensili di servizio alla mensa dei poveri, se oltre a far bruciare le calorie fa ardere anche la passione, certamente darà più soddisfazione un abbonamento di tribuna numerata della Fluminense, e se infine si trasforma in un modo per godere di sensazioni uniche e speciali, è infinitamente preferibile mettersi a collezionare Gronchi rosa...
Non diventare così volgare e comune obbedendo ai diktat degli stilnovisti, dei raeliani e dei tantristi della mano destra!
Vivi la tua solitudine con classe e non diventare dozzinale mentre resti sola!
Anche tutti i tuoi amici te lo consiglierebbero!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Diletta piace un sacco anche a me. :mrgreen:
> Mamma Ebe? ma è ancora viva?


Una volta scriveva sul forum...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> -Tebe sono uno che crede nella fedeltà, nella coppia, nel ti amo per tutta la vita. Sono un romanticone, dolce, a cui piace andare mano nella mano in giro. Non ti tradirò mai Tebe, perchè il valore della fedeltà è troppo  importante e io ci credo. Sono stato allevato così. Non capisco il tradimento e non voglio nemmeno capirlo, perchè è sempre sbagliato. Sempre-
> -Mattia...io non credo nella fedeltà, credo nell'amore anche se faccio fatica a pensare per tutta la vita e va da sè...non sono molto romantica ma ci posso lavorare e il mano nella mano nemmeno morta, però mi piace che il mio uomo mi prenda per la vita mentre passeggiamo. Hai ragione. La fedeltà è un valore ma non posso promettertela. Posso prometterti però che farò il possibile per non tradirti perchè in questo momento l'idea di andare con un altro uomo mi fa venire un malessere fisico. E non vedo ragioni per farmi del male-
> 
> Lui ha tradito me.
> Più di quanto io abbia tradito lui.


Eh mia cara...
La vita degli uomini!

allora....
San Pietro disse a Cristo io non ti rinnegherò mai...darò la vita per te...cazzo aveva appena tagliato un orecchio ad un servo con la spada...e Cristo glielo aveva riattaccato con la spada...
Pietro io qua e io là...

Cristo risponde...prima che il gallo canti...tu mi avrai rinnegato tre volte...

Infatti quando le acque si fanno cattive per Cristo...tutti si danno alla macchia...

Ma poi...

Insomma Tebe parliamoci chiaro...
Se io ti dicessi...per quanto tu giri nuda per casa mia...tranquilla io non ti farò nulla...
Tu ci credi?

Vero mia cara io so tenere le mani a posto...
ma se tu fai troppi flap flap...o mi sculetti troppo davanti...

non so come mai...le mie mani cadono su di te...come cadono su una tastiera no?
Ed ecco un bell'accordaccio di settima di domninante sulla chiappa....ecc..ecc..ecc...

Poi vai da mattia e gli dici...

Ma non è colpa mia...
E' lui che è un porco maniaco...io non gli ho fatto nulla...mi sono fidata delle sue parole...mi diceva che potevo girare nuda...e non mi avrebbe fatto nulla...perchè tanto c'è amicizia....no?


----------



## The Cheater (24 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lasciare aperte molte strade ci fa apparire indecisi e infantili, ma alla prova dei fatti si fa sempre in tempo a sceglierne una.....
> 
> Scegliere una strada per partito preso ci fa apparire decisi e maturi, ma se disgraziatamente ci viene di cambiarla in seguito non sembriamo altrettanto infantili e immaturi?


...minkia...non c'è via d'uscita in pratica...


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...minkia...non c'è via d'uscita in pratica...


ma almeno, alla lunga, chi si lascia delle porte aperte, fa una migliore figura no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma almeno, alla lunga, chi si lascia delle porte aperte, fa una migliore figura no?:mrgreen:


infatti è quello che volevo dire

per inciso....è un suggerimento a molti (non tutti :mrgreen traditi


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> infatti è quello che volevo dire
> 
> per inciso....*è un suggerimento a molti (non tutt*i :mrgreen *traditi*


Suggerimento perso per lo più nel vuoto. Tutti duri e puri. Come Mattia...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lasciare aperte molte strade ci fa apparire indecisi e infantili, ma alla prova dei fatti si fa sempre in tempo a sceglierne una.....
> 
> Scegliere una strada per partito preso ci fa apparire decisi e maturi, ma se disgraziatamente ci viene di cambiarla in seguito non sembriamo altrettanto infantili e immaturi?


Da adulti ci fa sembrare incoerenti....
Ma cosa c'è di più bello di essere coerenti nella nostra incoerenza?
Per lo meno non si è banali e scontati....


----------



## tradito77 (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma questo 3d non parla del pre tradimento o delle motivazioni che portano al tradimento.
> Qualunque esse siano.
> Qui si parla del dopo. Se un rapporto in crisi possa essere rimesso in carreggiata "meglio" di prima dopo un tradimento.
> Poi è ovvio che si dovrebbe parlarne all'interno della coppia, ma nel mio caso la coppia non c'era praticamente più e la comunicazione era a zero.


Ok, diciamo che io ero così, davo per scontato il ns. rapporto, poche emozioni, sesso 1 o 2 volte a settimana, solite posizioni, vita sedentaria, tra noi però si parlava di tutto, si viveva la quotidianità sempre insieme, quasi tutti amici comuni, ecc...
Ok, lei ha ceduto ai corteggiamenti e alle sensazioni da "pseudo-innamoramento" e si è fatta qualche bella scopata.
Io a casa come un pirla continuavo a credere in noi, io non ho mai smesso di amarla, sarò stato pure un rammollito ma io ti assicuro che tutti i giorni, quando uscivo dal lavoro, non vedevo l'ora di tornare casa per passare del tempo con lei. 
Io pantofolaio, è vero, ma lo sono sempre stato e pensavo che lei mi amasse per quello che ero. 
Ammetto di aver vissuto (e forse causato) la classica situazione da "monotonia di vita di coppia prolungata".
Quello che non capisco e che ho sempre detto a lei, è perchè non si sia fermata un'attimo, perchè non mi abbia guardato negli occhi prima di tradirmi.
Avrebbe trovato ancora una fiamma, quella che mi faceva pensare a lei quando tornavo a casa, quella che quando c'era un problema ne avrei discusso prima con lei per affrontarlo insieme, quella che vedeva i progetti insieme (eravamo tornati da poco dalla nostra prima vera vacanza dopo anni di debiti per la nostra casa e avevamo tante cose in testa).
Fatte queste premesse, io non penso di essermi meritato il tradimento e viste come stanno le cose oggi direi che non ha fatto per niente bene alla nostra coppia.
E penso che non se lo meriti mai nessuno. C'è sempre un'altra via.


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lasciare aperte molte strade ci fa apparire indecisi e infantili, ma alla prova dei fatti si fa sempre in tempo a sceglierne una.....
> 
> Scegliere una strada per partito preso ci fa apparire decisi e maturi, ma se disgraziatamente ci viene di cambiarla in seguito non sembriamo altrettanto infantili e immaturi?


A lasciare aperte molte strade forse si rischia di non percorrerne nessuna per bene.
Distratti dai continui cambi di paesaggio non ce ne godiamo nessuna.
Per quanto mi riguarda preferisco tenere aperta, e percorrere, una strada per volta.
Certo, son sempre pronto a cambiarla, quando finisce, quando non ha più senso...

Hiro


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A lasciare aperte molte strade forse si rischia di non percorrerne nessuna per bene.
> Distratti dai continui cambi di paesaggio non ce ne godiamo nessuna.
> Per quanto mi riguarda preferisco tenere aperta, e percorrere, una strada per volta.
> Certo, son sempre pronto a cambiarla, quando finisce, quando non ha più senso...
> ...


Ciao Hiroito


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A lasciare aperte molte strade forse si rischia di non percorrerne nessuna per bene.
> Distratti dai continui cambi di paesaggio non ce ne godiamo nessuna.
> Per quanto mi riguarda preferisco tenere aperta, e percorrere, una strada per volta.
> Certo, son sempre pronto a cambiarla, quando finisce, quando non ha più senso...
> ...


Ciao meno male che ogni tanto ti si legge


----------



## lothar57 (24 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A lasciare aperte molte strade forse si rischia di non percorrerne nessuna per bene.
> Distratti dai continui cambi di paesaggio non ce ne godiamo nessuna.
> Per quanto mi riguarda preferisco tenere aperta, e percorrere, una strada per volta.
> Certo, son sempre pronto a cambiarla, quando finisce, quando non ha più senso...
> ...


Mi piacerebbe poter percorrere una strada per volta,ma non ci riesco,e'diventata una sorta di droga..non  ci esco piu' cavolo..dimmi al ricetta caro Hito..a proposito ben tornato..se non mi sbaglio..ciao


----------



## Simy (24 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A lasciare aperte molte strade forse si rischia di non percorrerne nessuna per bene.
> Distratti dai continui cambi di paesaggio non ce ne godiamo nessuna.
> Per quanto mi riguarda preferisco tenere aperta, e percorrere, una strada per volta.
> Certo, son sempre pronto a cambiarla, quando finisce, quando non ha più senso...
> ...


CIAO HIRO!


----------



## oceansize (24 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> -Tebe sono uno che crede nella fedeltà, nella coppia, nel ti amo per tutta la vita. Sono un romanticone, dolce, a cui piace andare mano nella mano in giro. Non ti tradirò mai Tebe, perchè il valore della fedeltà è troppo  importante e io ci credo. Sono stato allevato così. Non capisco il tradimento e non voglio nemmeno capirlo, perchè è sempre sbagliato. Sempre-
> -Mattia...io non credo nella fedeltà, credo nell'amore anche se faccio fatica a pensare per tutta la vita e va da sè...non sono molto romantica ma ci posso lavorare e il mano nella mano nemmeno morta, però mi piace che il mio uomo mi prenda per la vita mentre passeggiamo. Hai ragione. La fedeltà è un valore ma non posso promettertela. Posso prometterti però che farò il possibile per non tradirti perchè in questo momento l'idea di andare con un altro uomo mi fa venire un malessere fisico. E non vedo ragioni per farmi del male-
> 
> Lui ha tradito me.
> Più di quanto io abbia tradito lui.


Al "merda" (così viene affettuosamente chiamato dalle mie amiche) dissi che in un rapporto lungo ne possono capitare tante e si sarebbero affrontate, gli chiedevo soltanto di non  prendermi per il culo. L'ha fatto o almeno c'ha provato e quindi ciao. Una cosa buona cmq il tradimento l'ha fatta: mi ha fatto capire chi avevo di fronte, così ho potuto scegliere liberamente di eliminarlo dalla mia vita o dargli un'altra possibilità. Questa libertà al tradito non la si dà, è questo il  punto


----------



## Tebe (24 Febbraio 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Al "merda" (così viene affettuosamente chiamato dalle mie amiche) dissi che in un rapporto lungo ne possono capitare tante e si sarebbero affrontate, gli chiedevo soltanto di non  prendermi per il culo. L'ha fatto o almeno c'ha provato e quindi ciao. Una cosa buona cmq il tradimento l'ha fatta: mi ha fatto capire chi avevo di fronte, così ho potuto scegliere liberamente di eliminarlo dalla mia vita o dargli un'altra possibilità. Questa libertà al tradito non la si dà, è questo il  punto


Anche io ho dato una possibilità a Mattia, se stare con me o meno.
Non mi sono dipinta come NON traditrice e ho anche scritto da qualche parte qui che subito dopo il suo tradimento molto tranquillamente gli ho detto che le dinamiche fedeltà sarebbero cambiate.
Io do sempre la psosibilità ai miei uomini di scegliere se stare con me o cercare una ragazza onesta:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> d'accordo su tutto...tranne sul grassetto:
> 
> cioè...molte volte è così come dice la psicologa, direi spesso...ma non sempre...
> ci sono tanti, tantissimi casi nei quali il tradimento "non ha alcuna ragione o causa"...succede perchè lui/lei pur felici nel proprio rapporto di coppia, prendono una sbandata per una novità o si trovano in una situazione imprevista e in un momento di debolezza cedono...senza dimenticare quelli che hanno la loro vita serena/felice ma non disdagnano coscientemente una trombata extra di tanto in tanto...
> ...


Ecco su quello evidenziato sono d'accordo. 
E su questo prenderei spunto per delle considerazioni. 
A chi accade ciò e nell'attimo in cui tradisce, si accorge della "sbandata" e quindi rimedia, rimedia parlando al tradito/a, rimedia ritornando in se, e rimedia cercando di capire i motivi del tutto, e cercando di riprendere quella vita con la persona che si ama, allora il tradimento porta anche a maturare ed essere più forti. 
Certo qua sappiamo che significa metabolizzare un tradimento, e sappiamo che per molti non è questione di mesi ma di anni. 
Ma sappiamo anche che, spesso si continua a tradire nel tempo,( non parlo dei seriali, che cambiano amanti) anche in questo caso chiaramente si hanno le stesse evoluzioni nel momento in cui, o si comunica il tradimento o si viene "beccati". Ora vorrei capire perchè, nel primo caso, da subito si capisce e si rimedia, ma nel secondo caso, per quale motivo si aspettano addirittura mesi o anni, per "rimediare" ?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> CIAO HIRO!


Ciao Simy, Ciao Farfy, Ciao Lothar, Ciao Sbri.

Sono di passaggio, troppo lavoro e poi... pausa di riflessione causata da degrado forum.

A presto risentirci

Grazie


----------



## exStermy (25 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco su quello evidenziato sono d'accordo.
> E su questo prenderei spunto per delle considerazioni.
> A chi accade ciò e nell'attimo in cui tradisce, si accorge della "sbandata" e quindi rimedia, rimedia parlando al tradito/a, rimedia ritornando in se, e rimedia cercando di capire i motivi del tutto, e cercando di riprendere quella vita con la persona che si ama, allora il tradimento porta anche a maturare ed essere più forti.
> Certo qua sappiamo che significa metabolizzare un tradimento, e sappiamo che per molti non è questione di mesi ma di anni.
> Ma sappiamo anche che, spesso si continua a tradire nel tempo,( non parlo dei seriali, che cambiano amanti) anche in questo caso chiaramente si hanno le stesse evoluzioni nel momento in cui, o si comunica il tradimento o si viene "beccati". Ora vorrei capire perchè, nel primo caso, da subito si capisce e si rimedia, ma nel secondo caso, per quale motivo si aspettano addirittura mesi o anni, per "rimediare" ?


Uno che tradisce per una sbandata e lo dice al partner, di cazzate non ne fa una ma ben due....

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Uno che tradisce per una sbandata e lo dice al partner, di cazzate non ne fa una ma ben due....
> 
> ahahahahah


:up:


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (25 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Simy, Ciao Farfy, Ciao Lothar, Ciao Sbri.
> 
> Sono di passaggio,  *troppo lavoro* * e poi... pausa di riflessione  causata da degrado forum.  *
> 
> ...



... si nota eh?  contenti "loro" ...  


Ciao.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Uno che tradisce per una sbandata e lo dice al partner, di cazzate non ne fa una ma ben due....
> 
> ahahahahah


auauahhahahhahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (25 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ... si nota eh?  contenti "loro" ...
> 
> 
> Ciao.


Si nota eccome se si nota... anche dai nick!


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ... si nota eh?  contenti "loro" ...
> 
> 
> Ciao.


Mi spiace ma non accetto strumentalizzazioni.
Il degrado lo portano in tanti. 
Anche chi inquina continuamente il forum con richiami al passato e a fatti privati.
Che con il forum e con chi ha voglia solo di confrontarsi sui problemi nulla c'entrano.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non accetto strumentalizzazioni.
> Il degrado lo portano in tanti.
> Anche chi inquina continuamente il forum con richiami al passato e a fatti privati.
> Che con il forum e con chi ha voglia solo di confrontarsi sui problemi nulla c'entrano.


Oh my god!
Oh my god!

Il sommo Admin...
Il supremo Johannes von Traden

che si logga dai confini della reltà...

come ospite non registrato...

Veramente dopo il deboscio ora siamo al degrado!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh my god!
> Oh my god!
> 
> Il sommo Admin...
> ...


Dimenticavo la firma

Hiro


----------



## contepinceton (25 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dimenticavo la firma
> 
> Hiro


Ah vero quello che quella volta disse...la celebre frase:
" Tu sei la rovina del forum!"...

Ciao
Vai in pace...
Come vedi anche MK si è cancellata...

Mi dispiace ma la barca va come deve andare...

E neanche io nulla posso contro il fato!

é andata così.


----------



## Simy (26 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> ... si nota eh?  contenti "loro" ...
> 
> 
> Ciao.


solo i ciechi non lo vedono.....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> solo i ciechi non lo vedono.....


E chi soffre di cataratta.


----------



## Eliade (28 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E chi soffre di cataratta.


Veramente anche quando sei miope - astigmatico e non trovi gli occhiali...:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè io non posso capire tutto quel male Diletta, perchè quando sono stata tradita io non ho provato la morte dentro per mesi e mesi. Perchè la mia vita è andata avanti lo stesso. Perchè non mi sono umiliata. Non mi sono sentita una merda umana. Non mi sono sentita rifiutata. Diletta. Non è stata una tragedia che mi ha uccisa dentro, ne ho avute di peggiori. I miei genitori per esempio. per cui...il mio metro di paragone di sofferenza è il mio. Come il tuo è il tuo.
> Se ho superato io, che non sono Rambo. Cazzo perchè non potrebbe superare lui?
> E no. Non sono sposata. Che coerenza avrei con quello che predico?
> 
> ...



Trovo scritto quello che avrei voluto esprimere io tante volte, e che i miei sensi di colpa vedendo il dolore del mio ex non mi hanno permesso di fare.
Capisco, questo è un discorso che risuona bene con quello che sento. Anche se vedo, sento, tocco che per altre persone non è così.
Adesso sto bene attenta ad accompagnarmi a persone che condividano questo tipo di visione.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Trovo scritto quello che avrei voluto esprimere io tante volte, e che i miei sensi di colpa vedendo il dolore del mio ex non mi hanno permesso di fare.
> Capisco, questo è un discorso che risuona bene con quello che sento. Anche se vedo, sento, tocco che per altre persone non è così.
> Adesso sto bene attenta ad accompagnarmi a persone che condividano questo tipo di visione.




:up:


----------

